# indian myners attack



## zulu (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,i saw a mate at wollongong today who works with the railways,in the north around bulli thirrroul he found a bluey being attacked in the open by two mynor birds.This adult bluey had blood coming from its eyes and he took it hom and looked after it for a couple of days and it was OK and was released,then he saw another bluey being attacked and unfortunately its eyes were gone with just the sockets remaining.This one was quite weak and generally buggered so it was dispatched as the pain and suffering would be overwhelming.He als reported finding a medium size coastal carpet near the railway tracks with just the end of its tail missing and he left it there,it was OK but another escapee.Ive found over the years that railway employees that walk the lines and do track maintenance if your lucky to know the right ones are a wealth of imformation


----------



## Dicco (Dec 25, 2005)

Those Mynas are the most annoying things, the cane toads of the skys. We've got a pair that has moved into our yard, they won't be for much longer, as soon as we get hold of a trap off to the council with them....


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2005)

hi lads. i had a couple of mynas in the front of my house aweek back i dont have blue tounges but. But being a shooter i took at the 22 and got the birds away from my house nice and quick.


----------



## zulu (Dec 25, 2005)

*re indian*

Yes dicco i knew they was annoying things the mynors and they get in the roofs of houses with lice and chase off other birds but ime a bit alarmed about the bluey thing.The bloke i got the info off dicko is a friend of many years that knows quite a bit about birds and other wildlife so he is reliable source and he also showed me the mynor bird traps on the net.Goodonya dick catch them and kill them,cheers mate.


----------



## zulu (Dec 25, 2005)

*re indian*



reptile69 said:


> hi lads. i had a couple of mynas in the front of my house aweek back i dont have blue tounges but. But being a shooter i took at the 22 and got the birds away from my house nice and quick.


 Thats the way 69 but you know how they carry on if you have even an air rifle these days,especially in the city,i need something to kill the buggers with ile find something.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2005)

mature snake: the best wat i find out was to go and get ur gun licence if u are able to get it and have good neighbours as well the neighbour gave me the idear to shoot them. so being an idiot it all took place about 8.30 atnight on a monday just had to clean up the dam things after woods.


----------



## zulu (Dec 25, 2005)

*re indian*

Outstanding job agent 69,well done!


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 25, 2005)

Two pairs tried to nest in my garage this year.....

Heh heh heh



If blasting them in your back yard isn't an option for one reason or another, wait until a few hours after dark, they'll go to sleep and if you're quiet you can sneak up on them without waking them up until they're in your hand. They're lighter sleepers and are far more alert than some other flying vermin such as pigeons, so stay on your tippy toes until you've grabbed them. Using a torch with a red lens (improvise with cellophane if you don't have a lens) is a good idea.


----------



## zulu (Dec 25, 2005)

*re indian*

God thats sneaky sarge :shock: Thats why i love it 8)


----------



## zulu (Dec 25, 2005)

*re indian*

But wait theres Pics!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 25, 2005)

Hasn't anyone thought about the fact that there was a coastal carpet in Wollongong?


----------



## zulu (Dec 25, 2005)

*re indian*

Pete,there is quite a few escapees around that way,ime not surprised about the carpet,ive found western form cunninghams and beardys ,blackrockskinks,SA shinglebacks etcgod knows what wires pics up.I dont want the carpets intergrading with the diamonds although it must have happened the amount of carpets that were sold and discarded or escaped over the years.


----------



## FAY (Dec 25, 2005)

Indian Mynah's are disgusting!
The cane toad and the Indian mynah should have a bounty put on their heads!
The govt might do something right for once!


----------



## ihaveherps (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey Zulu, can you get a link for those traps you were speaking of? Also would anyone know where to get those metal collapsable traps that NPWS uses for their surveys? Sorry to take the thread off topic, just trying to make my little war on ferals a little more efficient.


----------



## stencorp69 (Dec 26, 2005)

> Hasn't anyone thought about the fact that there was a coastal carpet in Wollongong?



I thought the same thing


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 26, 2005)

I've only ever come across a blotched bluey and a shingleback in Wollongong, but i know of someone who has caught Murray Darling carpets of different sizes here in Wollongong's bushland. Apparently Murray Darlings do quite well in the Wollongong climates.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 26, 2005)

That's priceless Zulu!! pmsl hehehe

I managed to perform the impossible the other day and collect one with the front of my car  Those flying rodents are a MAJOR problem in Melbourne!!! (I'm not familiar with their numbers elsewhere) 

Just to mention the Indian ones mustn't be mixed up with the native Noisey Mynas. I've certainly seen them protecting their nests with reasonably high aggression. Actually, come to think of it, I think I've had a few trying to have a go at me too lol


----------



## zulu (Dec 26, 2005)

*re indian*



moosenoose said:


> That's priceless Zulu!! pmsl hehehe
> 
> I managed to perform the impossible the other day and collect one with the front of my car  Those flying rodents are a MAJOR problem in Melbourne!!! (I'm not familiar with their numbers elsewhere)
> 
> Just to mention the Indian ones mustn't be mixed up with the native Noisey Mynas. I've certainly seen them protecting their nests with reasonably high aggression. Actually, come to think of it, I think I've had a few trying to have a go at me too lol


 Cant say i like the native mynas either moose they are very pesky and annoying but i wont kill them,i will kill the indian ones :twisted: Mate,after hearing that they ate the lizards eyes thats it,war! Found another body of a waterskink on the back lawn today,the cat kills them and this is the second one and ive never seen a live one here! Mongrel cat,if it were not for the kids i would waste the stinking white bludger of a fur ball (pulls hair out) :twisted:


----------



## Dicco (Dec 26, 2005)

Noisy MINERS, they have no relation to Mynahs, they are an Australian Honey Eater


----------



## zulu (Dec 26, 2005)

*re indian*

No relation to lewins honey eaters etc dicco,the little mongrels round here are in droves and seem to eat anything,theys always swooping and yelping i am going to stick there beaks up there bums :lol:


----------



## Dicco (Dec 26, 2005)

Hehe, yes, they can be bastards too  , usually in cleared areas the take over and drive out other smaller birds.


----------



## zulu (Dec 26, 2005)

*re indian*

I get a great laugh diccy boy when i watch the white feline furry blugger with four legs stroll leasurely like lord muck across the grass and then the native mynas go nuts and start wooping and dive bombing the useless thing its soooooooooooo satisfying :wink: The indian ones havent drove me nuts here for a while i dont know why,the last flying toad was building a nest in the carport and ide put the hose on it


----------



## Dicco (Dec 26, 2005)

Haha, I still have to locate the nest of the bastards in my yard, keep up the good work


----------



## buck (Dec 26, 2005)

*re indian*



zulu said:


> reptile69 said:
> 
> 
> > hi lads. i had a couple of mynas in the front of my house aweek back i dont have blue tounges but. But being a shooter i took at the 22 and got the birds away from my house nice and quick.
> ...




My ute worked pretty well on Friday morning!!!!! :lol:


----------

